# Esteamed - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (20/9/20)

​*ESTEAMED – CAFÉ CREME*
*Local - @takatatak is the juice-maker*

*Flavour Description: *

“A rich & creamy cappuccino indulgent enough to satisfy any coffee lover’s cravings.
This carefully crafted blend of coffee & cream is guaranteed to keep you coming back for more.”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic: * 2mg

*My comments: *

Café Crème is a delectable cappuccino!

The bottle states that it’s a “full bodied” so I expected something a little stronger than what it is. I experienced it as a medium-roast, which happens to be what I like. The creaminess is utterly divine! It’s rather sweet, which I thoroughly enjoyed. 

This juice is an easy ADV!

For me, the only downside is that it’s available only in 2mg nic. I prefer coffee juice in 6mg nic and higher nic strengths should be available.

Esteamed is a new brand on the market and judging by the cappuccino, it’s going places!!
Well done to the juice-maker @takatatak !!

Would I buy this juice again: Absolutely!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

_*Coffee Review #164*_

_*EDIT: Spelling of Esteamed corrected. Apologies to @takatatak !*_

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/20)

Good review @Hooked! Well done @takatatak!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (20/9/20)

Thank you very much for the review @Hooked!!  I'm super happy that you enjoy the coffee 

Rest assured, the products will be available at a higher nicotine strength in the coming months and I'll make sure that you're one of the first to know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (20/9/20)

takatatak said:


> Thank you very much for the review @Hooked!!  I'm super happy that you enjoy the coffee
> 
> Rest assured, the products will be available at a higher nicotine strength in the coming months and I'll make sure that you're one of the first to know


Congrats bud looks like a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (23/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 208168
> ​*ESTEAMED – CAFÉ CREME*
> *Local - @takatatak is the juice-maker*
> 
> ...


 
I'm really enjoying my first (but not last!) bottle of this. Great job @takatatak!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## takatatak (23/9/20)

DavyH said:


> I'm really enjoying my first (but not last!) bottle of this. Great job @takatatak!


Woohoo!!  That's awesome to hear... Thank you @DavyH!! I'm really glad you're enjoying it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

